# vacuum salesman



## Ping898 (Nov 7, 2006)

A little old lady answered a knock on the door one day, only to be confronted by a well-dressed young man carrying a vacuum cleaner. 

"Good morning," said the young man. "If I could take a couple of minutes of your time, I would like to demonstrate the very latest in high-powered vacuum cleaners." "Go away!" said the old lady. "I haven't got any money!" and she proceeded to close the door. 

Quick as a flash, the young man wedged his foot in the door and pushed wide open. Don't be too hasty!" he said. "Not until you have at least seen my demonstration." And with that, he emptied a bucket of horse manure onto her hallway carpet. 

If this vacuum cleaner does not remove all traces of this horse manure from your carpet, Madam, I will personally eat the remainder.  The old lady stepped back and said, "Well I hope you've got a darned good appetite, because they cut off my electricity this morning. What part of broke do you not understand?"


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha!!!


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 7, 2006)

:boing1:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 7, 2006)

:rofl:  :roflmao:


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

I must share that with my mum.


----------

